

Ask HN: What is the best way to log bugs? - konop1

What is the best way to log bugs?  Is there a particular format you like to use?  A template?
======
njharman
with a patch

------
gdhillon
Here you go:

Title: Description (including steps to reproduce): Severity: (Show-Stopper,
P1, P2 etc) Environment: (Windows 7, IE 8 etc) Screenshots (if available)
StackTrace (If available)

